# Laptops and Notebooks



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats the difference between them?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry Em   No idea ..at a guess I imagine notebooks can do less try googling them and see what it says 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I think, although not 100% sure, but notebooks are a lot smaller than laptops?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Ladies  

I also wondered if it was just a size thing  

I'll see what the PCworld site says xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Have a look here 

http://www.homeofficebuddy.com/officecomputer/diff-notebook-laptop.shtml

/links


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Brilliant Suzie - thank you xx


----------

